# Wyre Crete



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Anybody got information on a small tug called Wyre Crete,that worked in Fleetwood in the 60's towing sand barges for Fleetwood Sand Co.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

WYRECRETE

66grt 22nrt 73.8 x 17.2 x 8.2ft
blt 1903 Philip & Son Ltd, Dartmouth (Yd 224)
2x C2cyl 38nhp 2scr Philip & Son

1903 The Jersey States (mng J E Le Boutillier), Jersey as DUKE OF NORMANDY (GBR flag, regd Jersey, ON 76295)
1939 requisitioned by the German Army of Occupation
1945 returned to owners
28/6/1950 laid up at Plymouth awaiting sale, renamed HIRST
26/7/1950 Fowey Harbour Commissioners, Fowey as ST. WINNOW
1954 James Bennett (Contractors) Ltd, Warrington, renamed WYRECRETE (fitted with sand pump at Fowey, used in the gravel trade off Fleetwood)
1961 Fleetwood Sand and Gravel Co Ltd, Fleetwood 
24/2/1967 arrived at Barrow for scrapping by T W Ward Ltd


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Dave for all that information.
regards Tony.


----------

